# Anybody use Output Arcade? Possible to latch a sound?



## ESD (Aug 16, 2020)

When you're presented with a kit, there's a different sound on every key. If I dig one sound on one key, do I need to record & import into a sampler or can you latch that sound so that it plays the same sample across the key range?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Aug 16, 2020)

Not that I know of. Each key seems to be independent from the others with their own controls for the sample. I'd think it would have been noted somewhere if it was possible.


----------

